# Old guy in trouble



## Phoenix39 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am not too computer literate (it took me 2 hours to get here). I joined this forum when I bought these and then forgot about it and now I am back. I bought a (_name of resort deleted_) ts a few years back and now I am disabled and can't afford the MF's.
I need to sell these 2 weeks but need advice on price. I was able to find the process instructions here (very good) but don't know how to proceed.
Any help would be appreciated.

b


----------



## Karen G (Mar 5, 2009)

Check out  this  TUG thread  for selling information.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to TUG!  

This is a really tough time to sell a timeshare.  The timeshare resale market has hit bottom (I hope!) and people are dumping their TS’s on ebay for $1 just to get rid of them.  The top dogs like Starwood, Hilton, and Hyatt are selling for 50% or less of retail, the mid-level resorts for 10-20% of retail, and the bottom resorts aren’t selling at all.  If you have to sell your TS, here are some links that might be helpful, but if you can hold on until the economy improves, or if we can help you learn how to get more out of your TS, you might be better off.

TUG advice article - How to sell your TS

In addition to the free TUG Marketplace (linked in the red bar at the top of the page) I personally use these cheap or free websites to post my Ads:

www.craigslist.org (free)

www.redweek.com
    * Membership $14.99 for 12 Months
    * Timeshare Rental Postings - $19.99/ea for 6 Months - $49.99/ea for 12 Months

www.myresortnetwork.com
    $19.95 posting fee ($24.95 for a float week ad)

BTW - we have a no-advertising rule on TUG, so you will not be able to post the specific details of your ownership here.  If someone asks, you can click on their blue user name and send them a private message, if you want to.

Good luck!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a tough time to sell your FS Aviara. Expect to lose money. Two 2 bdrm Gold weeks were sold together last November on eBay for $12,000 total - see http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85930

Definitely read the link to the TUG thread "How to Sell your TS" given above to avoid the timeshare scams. 

If you don't want to sell it on your own, I believe these are the preferred FS brokers. You can double check with FS Owners Services.
(1) TriWest - http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/info/92009FO
(2) Hotel Timeshare Resales - http://www.htr4timeshare.com/credentials.cfm
*NOTE: *Smart Choice was also a preferred broker at one time and still sells FS weeks - http://www.arizonavacationrealty.com/For Sellers.htm

Here's a recent thread on TriWest - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88608&highlight=aviara

Good Luck.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 5, 2009)

So far it looks like good advice.  You can check sales  out by going to ebay and doing a search for your resort by typing in the resort name.  Then, on the left side, check the completed listings box and see what you get.  I see a resort name listed and a fine resort it is.  If that's where you own you might be able to get more than a buck or two!  I would be glad to furnish the name of a reputable timeshare company here in Arizona if you PM me!   Oops, I see someone has already suggested the company I was referring to (I think) but, I know them as SmartChoice.


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> *NOTE: *Smart Choice was also a preferred broker at one time and still sells FS weeks - http://www.arizonavacationrealty.com/For Sellers.htm



Is Smart Choice no longer an approved reseller with Four Seasons?  I didn't know that.  What happened to their approval?  

Steve


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

Steve said:


> Is Smart Choice no longer an approved reseller with Four Seasons?  I didn't know that.  What happened to their approval?
> 
> Steve



I do not know what happen to their approval but Smart Choice no longer indicates on their website that they are a FS preferred broker.

I found the reference - The Meeting Minutes from the Board of Director from 2/9/07 stated that "Ms Laverty reported that the two preferred brokers are Hotel Timeshares Resales and TriWest." There was no mention of Smart Choice.

The BOD Meeting Minutes also states:
Hotel Timeshares Resales receives a 20% commission with no listing fees.
TriWest receives a 15% commission with no listing fees however if an owner desires additional exposure, he can opt for an MLS service at the cost of $225.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 6, 2009)

One more thought---if you are "under water" (you owe more than it is worth) you might be able to make ends meet by renting your week out.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 6, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> It's a tough time to sell your FS Aviara. Expect to lose money. Two 2 bdrm Gold weeks were sold together last November on eBay for $12,000 total - see http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85930
> 
> ....snip ......



That two weeks are in turn resold a week at a time for approx $8,000 ... I was following that sale ...two weeks for $12k ...sweet ... missed it by 'that much' ...

One point --when you sell thru an agent/company --won't they want approx 30% commission?   So $8k = $5600 net ( appprox )

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

GregGH said:


> One point --when you sell thru an agent/company --won't they want approx 30% commission?   So $8k = $5600 net ( appprox )
> 
> Greg


  Knock on wood, I haven't run across 30% commission. The highest I've seen for timeshares is 20%.


----------



## theo (Mar 6, 2009)

*It depends...*



GregGH said:


> One point --when you sell thru an agent/company --won't they want approx 30% commission?



Different commission structures exist, but I have never heard of anything as much as 30% (in rental commissions, yes -- but not sales commissions). Some resellers have "either / or / combo" terms such "as X% of selling price, but not less than a minimum of Y dollars" (e.g., I believe and seem to recall that the minimum of "Y" dollars for Stroman to be "Y" = $900).  

These days, that "minimum of Y dollars" can be a real show stopper, since many timeshares (...certainly not including FS Aviara) are now not worth even anywhere near that "Y dollars" commission minimum to begin with.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 7, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> . . .
> 
> In addition to the free TUG Marketplace (linked in the red bar at the top of the page)
> . . .
> ...



These two parts above from Denise's   always-good advice may seem conflicting to a newbie.  You can't advertise (or write something that might be interepreted as advertising) on the TUG BBS (here, where we talk), but you CAN on the TUG Marketplace, referenced in the link in the quote above.  Posting there is pretty easy, thanks to Brian   - click the appropriate choices on each screen as it comes up, and you've got a free ad!  I suggest putting your TS up both for sale and for rent.  First look at the other ads for the same resort to see what the asking prices are.  You will have to join TUG before posting on the Marketplace, but after that, ads are free.  Many of us think joining TUG is the best $15 we ever spent! 

And don't feel at all bad about being slow with computers - go down to the TUG Lounge at the bottom of the BBS and you'll read lots of posts asking computer questions, and of course you can post your own too.  A lot of us look forward to our time (often too much time  ) in the TUG Lounge.


----------



## tombo (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is a currnet FS Aviara Gold for sale on e-bay. There are 3 days left and the ending price should give you an idea of what they are currently selling for.
The e-bay auction number is 300298510617 .


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 7, 2009)

Completed ebay sales for Four Seasons Aviara

ebay item 290298539190 ended on March 5 for $9,200 for a two bedroom Gold Season 
ebay item 270349562487 ended on March 3 for $16,100 for a two bedroom Platinum (but the reserve was not met)


----------

